# Processing video for unloading to internet hosting sites.



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Since the multimedia forum was removed at HTS I guess this is the next best place for this topic.

I recently purchased a JVC Everio GZ-HM320B 8G and SD/SDHC card slot High-Def camcorder since my old Sony Digital8 camcorder has started to show it's age. The main reason for getting the new solid state camcorder though was to make it easier to get video onto the internet at places like YouTube.

I chose to get a High-Def model since that is all the rage nowadays thinking that I would have a choice of recording in Standard-Def if I desired, that thinking was incorrect. All recording modes on this camcorder are 1920x1080 and even at the lowest quality setting file sizes are quite large for 10 minute videos. Now to be fair this camera does come with software that has the ability to upload directly to YouTube, but I haven't tried it yet. It may offer additional compression so you don't have to upload gigabytes of data to YT.

I rather approached this old-school and decided to convert the native video files to other formats and compressions manually to see what was what. The programs I use to do this are SUPER and MediaCoder. Both are free programs, both are quite powerful in that they contain many different selections for audio and video parameters, codecs and container formats.

I found that all the .WMV and Divx/Xvid parameters I tried ended up with video that didn't reproduce rapid motion well. I ended up choosing to stay with the H.264 video codec (which is the format the camcorder uses), but change to MP3 for audio and convert down to mono audio. I found that selecting a bitrate of 2000 Kbps shrunk a 9 min. 4 sec. video from it's native 800,844 KB (11.3 Mbps) down to 142,943 KB, and dropping down to 1000 Kbps gave a file 76,039 KB in size. After viewing both the 1000 Kbps and 2000 Kbps conversions I suspect I'll achieve the "sweet spot" where the video has very few glaring artifacts somewhere around 1500 Kbps. This of course is a very subjective thing.

What file formats are you using to upload to hosting sites like YouTube? What resolutions are you using? Both of the conversion programs I'm using can also change resolution. I'm thinking I don't really need the 1080 res..


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I've never uploaded anything to Youtube. But a few people at work have and they said they just used wmv. But they are not using an HD camcorder. So the best resolution they've uploaded is 480p.


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the reply mech, I guess this isn't a "hot topic". I suspect one reason is that most people simply upload whatever their camera outputs and since most are probably still using a still camera (in video mode) the file sizes are quite manageable.

Since I posted last I have experimented a bit with changing output resolution and have found that it has almost no impact on file size, what it does do is speed up video conversion significantly, but I don't like the lose of image quality.


----------

